# Vittikin Dwarf Dragon



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

Hye Im fairly new to the world of Vivariums and repiles but purchased a Vittikin which for a week has been feeding realy well and seemed pretty stable. Today Ive become quite worried as it has started shedding quite heavily and two red spots have appeared around the neck line not to sure if this is sore or something else.

The other thing is that it hasnt touch any food at all today grubs crickets or veg, would this alll be related to shedding


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The going off the food can be related to shedding. If its shedding then it's growing so there's nothing wrong there.

the spots could just be some of its colouring coming through


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

They often go off their food during a shed. Can you put some photos up of the two red spots; it's hard to get an idea of what you mean without actually seeing them...


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

Ive attached the picture to my profile showing the red patch its duplicated on the left side as well

thanks in advance Chris


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Any chance you could post up a full-sized version of it? Host it on photobucket or similar then post it up on here. It's impossible to tell from your profile picture; the only red I can see is its ear...


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

Just uploading now


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

IMG_5445.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

thats his colour coming through


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Chrisd said:


>


It could just be his colour coming through, but it does look a bit intense and localised for that - you never know though. Are you sure that it's not bloodsucking mites? It looks too bright to be blood or anything, and beardies don't usually flush red when they've injured themselves...

Have you got any other photos of it?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

thats simply colour comming through, about half my vittikins have this marking...dads is VERY intense orange so some must take after him .


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

The markings are the same almost both sides however i did catch site of a mite the other day but wouldnt no if it was bloodsucker


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

quote


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank u for all your help.

if you got any more info about vittikin i will be welcoming the help 

so thank u again

:jump:


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

The markings are the same almost both sides however i did catch site of a mite the other day but wouldnt no if it was bloodsucker


----------

